# Possible offensive name?



## Xerash (Apr 13, 2018)

So I am having problems with my fursonas name I was going to have a name similar to the hyenas in Lion King which is in swahili if I am correct, so I was gunna go with whatever google research can get me. Problem is I eventually want to make a fursuit for him and I feel that choosing a swahili name and being white as hell could land me into some unwanted drama that I want no part of.

Am I over reacting or should it be an actual concern?


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 13, 2018)

should be fine so long as you are not being a stereotyping ass about it. So long as you do your research (knowing name meanings/traditions) and are respectful, you're in the clear.


----------



## Ginza (Apr 13, 2018)

No. It’s a character. It’s just fantasy. Doesn’t even matter


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 13, 2018)

I doubt anyone will care.


----------



## Belatucadros (Apr 13, 2018)

I highly doubt anyone would think anything of it, mate. It's just a name!


----------



## Diretooth (Apr 13, 2018)

Unless you're making your character out to be a racial stereotype based around the words/names, then you shouldn't worry too much. Still, I would advise researching the names' meanings in the event some uptight ass thinks you're appropriating them or something. Having a respectful understanding of said names will, at the very least, provide you entertainment should someone bother you. Mainly because then you can throw their accusations of cultural appropriation in their face.


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 13, 2018)

*shrugs* Rez is a Hungarian name, but I'm not Hungarian and no one has given me shit yet.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 13, 2018)

It's only offensive if you're making a stereotype of that nationality.
As long as you're respectful, and research names first, you're fine.


----------



## Jarren (Apr 13, 2018)

If someone is gonna give you shit about how you name a fictional character.... that person really needs to realize how few problems they have in their life if that's all they've got to complain about


----------



## Pompadork (Apr 13, 2018)

Like everyone else has said as long as you're respectful about it you'll be just fine! I think if anything going out of your way to specifically research a name is awesome because it definitely shows that you do care about being accurate at least? It's not like making some vaguely Japanese inspired character and then unironically naming it like "Naruto Neko Kawaii Chan" or something equally as painful.


----------



## Xerash (Apr 13, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Like everyone else has said as long as you're respectful about it you'll be just fine! I think if anything going out of your way to specifically research a name is awesome because it definitely shows that you do care about being accurate at least? It's not like making some vaguely Japanese inspired character and then unironically naming it like "Naruto Neko Kawaii Chan" or something equally as painful.


That name hurt my soul


----------



## Pompadork (Apr 13, 2018)

Xerash said:


> That name hurt my soul


I knew people who did that shit unironically...it Hurts™...


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 14, 2018)

Yup just be respectful and you’re good. I think most people won’t have an issue because of how influential lion king was and you’re clearly doing it this way as a nod to it.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

If Kanye can name his kids North, Chicago, and Saint, I think you can name your character whatever you want.

Heck my friend and I named our characters Tess and Tickles.


----------



## Dreva (Apr 14, 2018)

This is the question I've been meaning to ask for sometime. I am writing some scripts for mini-serial about cyber-punk dystopian comic with primarily Yiddish culture settings. Some names of my main characters are stereotyped to Yiddish names like Israel Shvartsernberg, Milcah Rosentsveyt, Pesach Olim, Yidel Meier, etc. 

So now I'm still wondering how people would react before I go through with my mini project (any BDS or ADL movement activist around here?)


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 14, 2018)

Cultural apropriation reeeeeee. For real though. Don't worry. If someone gets their panties in a twist then who cares. People freak out over white people with an afro or dreadlocks nowadays. You'll always offend someone so just ignore it.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 14, 2018)

I agree with most of what's been said, if you're not going out of your way to be an ass about it, nobody should care. Hell, two of the only suiters I keep up with is white as hell and dress as African canines with names I'm not sure about the origin of.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 14, 2018)

Xerash said:


> So I am having problems with my fursonas name I was going to have a name similar to the hyenas in Lion King which is in swahili if I am correct, so I was gunna go with whatever google research can get me. Problem is I eventually want to make a fursuit for him and I feel that choosing a swahili name and being white as hell could land me into some unwanted drama that I want no part of.
> 
> Am I over reacting or should it be an actual concern?



If someone can be fucking Steelwind Humblebolt or some shit then why can't you be Babaguna Muhambo?


----------



## Aika the manokit (Aug 10, 2018)

If I say Sixgun in public, everyone will think I'm going to shoot them... I don't even own a firearm.


----------



## David Drake (Aug 11, 2018)

Dreva said:


> This is the question I've been meaning to ask for sometime. I am writing some scripts for mini-serial about cyber-punk dystopian comic with primarily Yiddish culture settings. Some names of my main characters are stereotyped to Yiddish names like Israel Shvartsernberg, Milcah Rosentsveyt, Pesach Olim, Yidel Meier, etc.
> 
> So now I'm still wondering how people would react before I go through with my mini project (any BDS or ADL movement activist around here?)




As a Jew, I'd feel more comfortable with this if you also came from a Jewish/Yiddish background, or at least had an advisor from that background double-checking your stuff. Otherwise I would have no problem in theory just have to watch execution.

As for OP - I know this is months old but yeah everyone's right research the names be respectful snd don't stereotype and you should be golden.


----------

